
Announcing Shadowbind: Radically Simple Web Components - aflennik
https://blog.flennik.com/announcing-shadowbind-radically-simple-web-components-cd367430d5d7
======
takahiro-saeki
This article is really understandable for me. It's especially because it's
happened when I just try to use "brand new framework or library". We need to
configure local setup like webpack or something like that. Parcel or zero
config local environment might help it though, ES5 doesn't have a feature of
classes which is ES2015's feature definitely. If you have used web components
on parcel bundler, you should have seen error because babel transpiles to ES5,
even if you are using custom element V1. I totally wanna say, we need to know
if we just want to try new things for front end. So, I felt it's
understandable for me. But I love Javascript.

